# Spherical Bearings on the rear beam



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

Not 100% if this should have gone to this forum but it seemed to be the most promising place to find an answer..
I am replacing the rear beam on my mk3. While it is not on the car I am going to change the oem rubber bushing out and am planning on swapping them for spherical bearings. The car is not going to have to be a daily driver exclusively, but it will be seeing road miles. Are spherical bearings an okay way to go? How will I know when they are losing life and should be replaced? I just want to make sure this is a good decision and not a world full of headaches down the road.
Thank you as always!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why not use polyurethane? Spherical bearings in the rear beam seems like quite a tricky job, unless someone already makes a kit?
I have poly on my Corrado and it works really well. 20K miles so far with no signs of wear


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

SCCH makes a kit for it and it shouldnt be too much more difficult than installing polys or oem.. If anyone can answer my question it would be huge, because I can get my car back on the road after this!!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

scch makes a kit and its easier to install than oem cause its not that akward shape. its gonna be much better than stock or even polly. I do have a brand new set of oem bushings with polly inserts for sale, its for a mk2 but i think it fits mk3 beam the same


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks, I just spoke to scch and they have the kit available, Im not too worried about the installation any more, but how do you think they last on the road(street driven miles)?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

they are made to be used on race cars, I dont think street car will be able to destroy them that fast!


----------



## Subnormyle (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_they are made to be used on race cars, I dont think street car will be able to destroy them that fast!









Yes but On the roads they will see more dirt and road debris. Generally on a track it's kept decently clean and maintenance and cleaning is always done to the car between races.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Subnormyle)*

ok then show me something better!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just looked it up. Interesting kit - I didn't know anyone made something like this, but if anyone did it would be SCCH
















Could you put a piece of rubber hose in the gap between the centre bush and the outer? That might stop dirt getting in to the bearing.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

well after speaking to a friend of mine who has experience with bearings like this I have decided to just go for it. Right now I am waiting for the invoice to buy it and then im going spherical.. 
And to Mikki Jayne, setting something up to keep dirt & debris out might not be a bad idea. Ill have to see what I can come up with or if its feasible when I get this kit.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (cheapthrills)*

I know its been a while since the last post but I had to....
http://www.h2sport.com/products.php?productid=1204
My brother installed these in his golf, the orance rubber fit into the bearing perfectly and keeps all the dirt/debris out. Its about an 1/8" thick and flexible.


----------



## cheapthrills (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the post, that does look like a good kit but I need one for a MK3 and I think H2 only makes it for the MK4. I believe Shine also makes a kit, but I wasn't able to get in touch with them.


----------



## Subnormyle (Aug 30, 2005)

I wonder id you could go to your local yard and find some old ball joint boots the right size to cover them?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Subnormyle)*

What about an O-ring between the center shaft and the bearing itself then fill the outer part of the O-ring with lube used for poly bushings. That lube is so thick and tacky dirt will only be on the outside part while protecting the O-ring.


----------

